# What would you pay for this trailer/Is this a good trailer?



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

*As the title suggests, I am keeping my eyes open for a new trailer and I would prefer a bumper hitch which is why I like this over other gooseneck trailers.*

*16' TITAN AVALANCHE II*


2011 Avalanche II BP 3 Horse

Smooth Outside Galvanized Skin
Torsion EZ Lube Axles
7' Inside Height
Dressing Room Door w/ Lockable Latch
Drop Down Feed Door w/ Window and Drop Bars 
Dome Lights (1 Dress Room, 1-Per Divider)
Inside and Outside Ties
Spare Rim
Blanket Bar
2-5/16" Coupler
Rubber Rear Bumper
Standard Color will be WhiteDouble Lined w/ Poly Rubber
Electric Brakes on All 4 Wheels
Solid Dressing Room Wall
Slant Dividers (Rear Divider Telescoping)
Swing Out Saddle Rack w/ Bridle Hooks
Sealed Beam Recessed L.E.D. Lights
Aluminum Tread Bright Gravel Guard
Back Gate double Dorrs
Rubber Floor Mats Entire Trailer
Breakawat Battery Box with Charger and Tester
7 Prong Heavy Cord
Bus windows on Butt Side


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I wouldnt even consider anything but an all aluminum trailer if spending on new. Pay the little extra for aluminum. They will last longer and hold their value with alot less upkeep. 
Steel trailers rust. I dont care how many wizbang coatings manufacturers claim, they all rust.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> I wouldnt even consider anything but an all aluminum trailer if spending on new. Pay the little extra for aluminum. They will last longer and hold their value with alot less upkeep.
> Steel trailers rust. I dont care how many wizbang coatings manufacturers claim, they all rust.


Personally I prefer the weight of the steel. Between my older steel ( 1992 Valley) and my friends new Exiss-no comparison. Mine drives 100% better. Very very stable, hers is all over the place, but yeah-much prettier. My ideal would be aluminum skin and steel frame. JMHO.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I like it. If I was selling, I would want $8000, but a buyer I would pay $6000.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Personally I prefer the weight of the steel. Between my older steel ( 1992 Valley) and my friends new Exiss-no comparison. Mine drives 100% better. Very very stable, hers is all over the place, but yeah-much prettier. My ideal would be aluminum skin and steel frame. JMHO.


I agree, I like the way my steel trailer hauls because it IS so heavy- also I feel like my horses are MUCH safer in it because I don't feel like it would crumble in an accident if I were to have one. Very sturdy and very heavy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought a 2011 trailer quite similiar to that one. Yes I would have preferred the aluminum/steel however that was about $5000 more. Brand new with all the features you listed there & a swing out tack rack (so you don't have to go inside the tackroom to get your saddles) was just under $8000 with taxes. So I am guessing in your area it would be around $6000.


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a word of advice: I never haul a horse trailer with 2 or more spots if it is a bumper pull. It is not as steady to pull as a gooseneck. Other wise it looks like a fine trailer! Well put togather and inviting for the horses.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My friend has a 2 horse Titan slant. It's a very nice trailer. She's had it for years, so far the only problem has been the dividers not shutting tight since the horse's lean on them and weaken the connection where it shuts.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not in a rush to buy a trailer, just trying to get an idea of what to get. In my area it is next to impossible to find a nice trailer for a decent price. I will probably end up ordering one or going to the states to find one. 

The reason I would like a bumper hitch is because the truck I use isn't mine. It is my family's farm truck. I have access to it whenever I want it but I don't necessarily have the go ahead to install the 5th wheel needed for a gooseneck trailer. Currently I have an old stock trailer that I can haul up to 4 horses in comfortably. I could go for a 2 horse bumper pull but I don't see why a 3 horse would be much different than a stock trailer and I would like the option of hauling more than 2 horses. If I would move up to a gooseneck I would probably get a 5 horse which would end up being a lot more expensive than a nice 3 horse bumper hitch. 

I will keep looking for a nice trailer hopefully a steel with aluminum outside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

